# toddler terrified of hairdryer



## loraxc (Aug 14, 2003)

DS, 18 months, has recently become very freaked out by my using the hairdryer. He doesn't scream, but he does cling to my legs and cry. It's no good to try to get him to go in another room as he will come back to seek me out when I use it (poor kid--maybe he thinks I need to be protected!) I have tried letting him touch it (unplugged, obviously) and letting it blow lightly on him, but no dice. He sometimes can be distracted by playing with his sister when she's around, but she won't be here in the mornings come fall.

Any ideas on how to deal with this or BTDT advice? I look like a crazy person if I don't blow it dry, so that's not an option. I could cut it short again, but it took sooooo long to grow out! I could also get up before he does, but come on, let's be reasonable here.


----------



## nelson (Aug 12, 2008)

my DS is newly afraid of the vacuum cleaner. I just hold him while DH vacuums, I guess that isn't possible with drying your hair. Maybe let him touch it while it is off and sit near you while you use it. I do think that your LO will outgrow it, until then maybe a ponytail?


----------



## Aufilia (Jul 31, 2007)

DD went through a phase where she was freaked out by both the vacuum and the hair dryer. I would have to put her in another room with DH or send her outside with DH for awhile, and then eventually I could just put her in another room with toys and close the door and she'd be ok while I cleaned or dried. She got over it though she's always been sensitive about loud noises of that nature.


----------



## mamakaikai (Apr 17, 2009)

Recently I have been making the most exaggerated happy to see you face at my dd when I use the vaccum or hair dryer. I must look like a fool, but my dramatic waving and blowing kisses at DD make her forget that the loud scary things are on. She either thinks I am hilarious and forgets about the vaccuum, or she see's my very happy face and is reassured that nothing could really be wrong if mama is THAT happy.

Might be worth a try?!! At any rate, at least it lowers the stress level if you smile that much!


----------



## closedaccount15 (Dec 25, 2007)

my dd has always hated the vacuum and hair dryer, she is super sensory sensitive to noise and you can't have any loud noise around her - DH vacuums when I am not home. For the hair dryer, I turn on music or TV loud to drown it out and put that on - TV is the only distraction that works for us or dancing. I hate using the TV, but the noise softens the noise of the dryer.


----------

